# i cried at work today



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

today i cried at my new job ive only been there a couple of days :|

my computer wasnt working it crashed for 20 minutes so i was freaking out i didnt want my new boss thinking that i was slacking. then my boss told me to ring up IT and i got really scared because i hate talking on the phone :afr

i rang them up and my computer took and an hour and half to fix so i lost out on alot of time to do work i thought everyone in the office thought i was lazy and a slacker. i was so anxious about all the work i missed. i felt an anxity attack coming along, then i went into the toilet to cry for 5 minutes :|

i'm an emotional train wreck atm


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

To the OP: it's early days at the new job ...... give things a chance to settle down.

How can you be accused of slacking if your computer has crashed? That's not your fault, and unless they put you on another one while yours is being fixed ...... well, what else can you do but hang around?

I'm sure your co-workers would not be thinking badly of you. Why would they?

Stick with it. Each day you go in it will get easier.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

theres nothing wrong with crying if you feel overwhelmed. it will help to release all that emotion and make you feel better.


----------



## Markiel (Feb 5, 2013)

Like others have said, it's not your fault, computers crash, technology can at times be unreliable I'm sure others in your office can actually relate to your situation of the computer crashing. Keep going at it amigo.


----------



## Rocky71 (Dec 19, 2012)

You have nothing to freak out about. Happens all the time. I doubt you boss will blame you for anything. Keep your head up, and go in tomorrow like nothing happened. That's why they have IT departments, cause they know that technology sometimes fails, and has nothing to do with the person operating the machine.

Don't let a minor thing like that get to you.


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

...well, if their system crashes alot then they will understand. If you want go talk to your boss and tell him it crashed, ask him if theres anything you can do when it does because you hate the downtime, it makes you feel like a slacker. If theres something you can do when it goes down youll feel better and if your boss says its ok just roll with it then you feel better.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

Aw, there's nothing wrong with feeling overwhelmed and having a bit of a cry when you're first starting a job. You wanna look good and not make any mistakes so little things that come up like that can seem like the end of the world, but it's really not! Just keep telling yourself that it happens all the time. No one is thinking less of you because a computer crashed! It's totally not your fault and everyone should understand. 

I know your frustration all too well too. My computer at work crashed half a dozen times in the last couple months. Last time, I did an update I shouldn't have done to a program. IT didn't get it fixed until 2 in the afternoon. I was trying to catch up on work and suddenly there was a loud pop and a burning smell...my power supply fried. I also was covering for another person at the time so yeah, it was hell. I wanted to cry that day......


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes i feel like crying at work.


----------



## PeachesnCream (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww I'm sorry. How frustrating! Its totally okay to cry at work though i know you wish you hadnt had the need. I've cried at work before. Just remember to keep gum and perfume at your work locker so you can refresh, regroup and try again


----------



## sbr (Jan 14, 2014)

I cried at work yesterday. It felt good. It's ok.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I work at UPS, it isn't as stressful. I like this job because I don't get to work with customers, etc. I get to work on my own without people bothering me. 
The pay is low, but the benefits are astounding.


----------

